# I am Floored!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Remember that monster Padron 80th order....well it came from a very good friend of mine down in FL. His name is Robbie and his place is called Cordova Cigars. One of the finest retailers and BOTLs you will ever meet.

So this comes in the mail this week.....he said it was a "thank you" for the recent order....

HOLY SH!T! :dribble::dribble::dribble:

You are the man Robbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Scorpion shirt is signed by the man who the cigar was named after. 8 Camacho Scorpions for good measure....EXCELLENT stick! Then a Tatuaje La Riqueza shirt.....ANDDDD to top it off....a monster wooden Padron 1926 cigar signed by the whole Padron Family!!!!!! I already found a spot to hang it!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

That is one sweet a$$ hit Mario!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome!! A Legend hit for the Legend Killer!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a great hit mario


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats is to freaking sweet right there!!And a awesome sign to hang up!!

And another little exposion under your name LOL


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome hit !!!! great package you got there!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Man what a nice surprise-I'm sure your purchases are well above average Mario---WTG Bud!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!! Thats increadble!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

For your best customer you can do always a little bit more!! :biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW!!!! That's all I can say.....my jaw is on the floor!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

That's a great hit!

All you had to do is put the guy's kids through college:biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME HIT!

That wooden Padron sign is the $hit!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that really is awesome bro


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up Mario!!!Cool a$$ sign!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good one!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Outstanding!! couldn't of happened to a better guy!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

How freakin cool is that! Totally awesome!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

What they said...WOW!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

very very awesome!!! congrats to you!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Well deserved I'm sure Mario!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Sweet!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

mario you are sick .....where's me and brendans ash trays.?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> mario you are sick .....where's me and brendans ash trays.?


Got them today....they are in my car.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow! Amazing!!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

mario awesome score


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Insane score man! Very cool!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Freakin sweet blast there!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That wooden Padron is awesome!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

jitzy said:


> that really is awesome bro


holy sh*t. thats a great hit:dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome freakin hit there!


----------

